# Học cách vệ sinh tường nhà tắm đơn giản



## toilatoi (29/12/21)

Học cách vệ sinh tường nhà tắm đơn giản Có thể bạn tốn một khoản tiền để thuê thợ sơn về sơn ngôi nhà của bạn, hoặc cũng có thể bạn tự tay chăm chút và sơn ngôi nhà của mình. Thế nhưng, sau một thời gian những yếu tố, nhân tố khác nhau đã làm cho những mảng tường trong nhà bạn không còn sạch và mới như ban đầu. Bạn không có đủ thời gian hay tài chính để sơn lại toàn bộ ngôi nhà của mình. Đừng lo, 7 cách làm sạch vết bẩn trên tường nhà mà bán máy hút bụi công nghiệp tại đà nẵngchúng tôi tập hợp dưới đây chắc chắn sẽ giúp ích rất nhiều cho bạn trong công cuộc đánh bay các vết bẩn cứng đầu và khó ưa trên tường nhà bạn. Bạn có thể tham khảo cách tự lăn sơn nhà vừa đẹp vừa tiết kiệm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1. Vết đen xỉn Vết đen trên tường do thói quen bám tay gây nên Trong ngôi nhà của bạn chắc chắn không thể thiếu những vết đen xỉn tại các phần tường dễ vịn tay hay dựa người do thói quen của các thành viên trong gia đình. Hơn nữa, những phần tường lại thường dễ bị chú ý đến bán máy hút bụi công nghiệp tại đà nẵng gây mất thẩm mỹ cho ngôi nhà của bạn. Bạn có thể xem cách tẩy vết bẩn trên tường nhà bằng 2 cách: Cách 1: Dùng kem đánh răng chà nhẹ nhàng vào vết đen xỉn, đợi 1 vài phút sau đó lau lại bằng vài mềm, ẩm Cách 2: Pha một muỗng cafe dầu hoa oải hương + 1 lít nước vào bình xịt rồi xịt tập trung vào vết đen, sau đó lau lại bằng khăn mềm. 2. Vết bút chì, màu vẽ Việc lau sạch nét vẽ và màu đã trở nên dễ dàng Trong nhà bạn có trẻ nhò, những vết bút chì, màu vẽ là do những đứa trẻ nghịch ngợm, "thích sáng tạo" gây ra khiến bạn "bối rối" không biết phải xử lý những vết bẩn đó như thế nào. Đừng lo, chúng tôi sẽ giúp bạn tẩy vết bẩn trên tường nhà. Bạn sử dụng một chiếc bàn chải đánh răng cũ bôi lên một chút giấm sau đó chà nhẹ lên vết bẩn hoặc có thể dùng một chút mayonnaise vào vết bút chì, để một vài phút rồi lau sạch bằng khăn ẩm. Tham khảo top 5 màu sơn ngoại thất đẹp nhất 2016 Đối với màu sáp bám trên tường, bạn hãy bật máy sấy tóc ở nhiệt độ cao và tập trung sấy khô chỗ sáp màu đến khi chảy ra, dùng khăn ướt thấm chút xà phòng để lau sạch vết bẩn 3. Vết dầu mỡ, thức ăn Dùng bánh mì có thể lau sạch được vết dầu mỡ và thức ăn trên tường Vết dầu mỡ thức ăn là một trong những loại vết bẩn khiến bạn khó chịu nhất, bạn có thể tẩy sạch chúng bằng cách dùng bột bắp pha với nước rồi chà lên vết bẩn, để khô tự nhiên sau đó dùng bánh mì chà sát trực tiếp, vết bẩn sẽ biến mất. Đối với vết bẩn gây ra do thức ăn, bạn nên dùng khăn ướt thấm xà phòng pha loãng để lau chùi. Lưu ý, lau càng sớm càng tốt, vết bẩn sẽ bị lau nhanh hơn. Ở chỗ tường gần bếp hay bị ám khói hoặc bị vấy bẩn bởi dầu mỡ, bạn hãy dán một miếng nilon lên để bảo vệ tường. Nilon trong suốt không ảnh hưởng đến thẩm mỹ, sau một thời gian bạn có thể gỡ xuống và thay bằng miếng nilon mới. 4. Vết bùn đất Vết bùn đất trên tường cũng không còn là nỗi lo nữa Với những vết bùn đất khó ưa, bạn có thể khắc phục bằng cách dùng dao cạo nhẹ cho phần bùn này tróc bớt đi, sau đó dùng khăn ướt cọ thật mạnh quanh khu vực bùn còn bám dai. Lưu ý, bạn không nên lau lan ra xung quanh để tránh ảnh hưởng đến những khu vực tường không bị bám bẩn. 5. Vết bụi bẩn Để loại bỏ những mảng bụi lâu ngày bám vào tường, bạn dùng vải cũ bọc quanh chiếc bàn chải lớn rồi quét sạch tường nhà một lượt. Sau đó dùng miếng bọt biển lớn cho vào dung dịch bột soda pha nước ấm rồi chà lên tường nhẹ nhàng, bụi bẩn sẽ bị bay khỏi bề mặt tường nhà bạn. Với giấy dán tường, bạn có thể làm sạch với nước và 1 lượng nhỏ nước rửa bát. Dùng bọt biển cọ xát theo vòng tròn. Sau đó dùng bọt biển giặt sạch, thấm nước lau lại tường và dùng vài thấm khô. Để tiết kiệm khi xây nhà tham khảo một số mẹo xây nhà tiết kiệm 6. Vết nấm mốc Bạn không còn khó chịu với vết nấm mốc này nữa Để loại bỏ nấm mốc, bạn nên dùng giấm pha với nước phun trực tiếp lên nấm. Bạn cũng có thể phụ kiện máy chà sàn dùng chất tẩy rửa enzyme theo cách hướng dẫn trên nhãn, dùng nó xóa vết bẩn, nấm mốc, sau đó rửa sạch với nước. 7. Vết mực Dùng bọt kem cạo râu hoặc tẩy sơn móng tay khô làm sạch những vết mực. Để tránh độc hại, bạn nên mở cửa sổ khi sử dụng chất tẩy rửa. Với những mẹo này, bạn hoàn toàn yên tâm mảng tường nhà bạn sẽ luôn sạch và như mới.


----------

